
Roller-coasters: The optimal transport system (2016) - maxwell
https://www.climatecolab.org/contests/2016/transportation/c/proposal/1330905
======
jascii
"Friction can be almost eliminated with the roller bearing (coef =. 0018)"

Never mind that the primary source of friction of any transportation at
reasonable speed is aerodynamics, not bearings..

